# Hi To Everyone NEW PIC'S AFTER A CLEAN



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Wanted a MK1 TT for years now and finally got one and I am in love 8)

Just thought I would say Hi to Everyone and good site you have here  8) Couple of Pic's of my Motor Below after a good clean yesterday 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I see the mods have all ready started 
Have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , nice car. 8)


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

malstt said:


> Welcome to the forum , nice car. 8)


Cheers Mate loving the car apart from the air bag light on [smiley=bigcry.gif]

your car looks awesome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

So pleased your in love.Welcome


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Welcome mate...


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello

Here are some more pic's after a good clean 8)


----------

